#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Ищу буддистов в Луховицах и Зарайске

## Арсен

Хотел узнать есть ли среди форумчан жители Луховиц или Зарайска (Московская обл.). 
Я был бы рад встретиться и поговорить и просто подружиться, так как мне кажется, что я тут один буддист и поговорить-то не с кем. 
В Москве не был уже давно, не могу часто ездить, а так может и группа соберется для коллективной поездки на учения... 
Отпишетесь.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Хотел узнать есть ли среди форумчан жители Луховиц или Зарайска (Московская обл.). 
> Я был бы рад встретиться и поговорить и просто подружиться, так как мне кажется, что я тут один буддист и поговорить-то не с кем. 
> В Москве не был уже давно, не могу часто ездить, а так может и группа соберется для коллективной поездки на учения... 
> Отпишетесь.


3аезжайте летом в Калугу под  Воронино и Кольцово, там будет буддийский лагерь летом

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.02.2019), Доня (10.02.2019)

----------

